
Mutual TLS Authentication for Amazon API Gateway - dmitris
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/compute/introducing-mutual-tls-authentication-for-amazon-api-gateway/
======
dmitris
related documentation in the Developer Guide:
[https://docs.aws.amazon.com/apigateway/latest/developerguide...](https://docs.aws.amazon.com/apigateway/latest/developerguide/rest-
api-mutual-tls.html)

